# DIY Electric Wood Chipper on Batteries



## YLogvin (May 7, 2021)

Hello everyone, let me introduce my recent addition to the series of useful household projects - *DIY electric wood chipper on batteries*.

This wood chipper cuts any branch with a diameter of up to 8 cm without any effort. As a result, we get excellent wood chips for the fireplace.

THIS DIY WOOD CHIPPER CONSISTS OF:

 Branch shredder (Cryoarm LLC) 
 Curtis 1238 controller
 Battery cells from Nissan Leaf
 BMS

Unlike ICE wood chippers, it is battery-powered. Requires almost no maintenance, just attach a battery and you're ready to chop some wood!

Consumes approximately *500 W/h*. Revolutions: about *1120 rpm*.

Due to the large mass of the flywheel, it cuts thick branches very well.

The design turned out to be 2-3 times more powerful than necessary. The drive itself can be made much more compact.

Here's how it looks in action:
P.S. English captions available






Let me know what you think, I'm curious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 7, 2021)

Ingenious way to use what you have to get what you need. How did the Leaf come to lose it's batteries?

Our firewood runs a little larger. No ICE here either.


----------



## kb58 (May 7, 2021)

Needs a gas pedal...


----------



## Dhal22 (May 7, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Ingenious way to use what you have to get what you need. How did the Leaf come to lose it's batteries?
> 
> Our firewood runs a little larger. No ICE here either.




That takes the fun away from log splitting.  I'll pass.


----------

